# Kigtropin



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

My source now has these and was offering me some at a decent price so that i can try....are they any good compared to say Getropin??


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello mate i used Kigs before and used to get big red itchy lumps at the site, Ive spoken to quite a few who have also had this problem with Kigs and even sent it back.


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

using them now no problems for me at the moment, red welts could be down to the amount of fakes about at the moment..

i did get a few red lumps, but i think thats getting ust to sub q jabs ..


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

did my first kig jab last night, woke up had pain around the site injection no lump yet or redness, but if you look on side of package or leaflet it says that these are symptoms that may occur.


----------

